# Tandem PORN!!!



## RIfreeDE (Dec 2, 2004)

I know it's a Road Machine but thought everyone here would ENJOY! These are very RARE!


----------



## OCFRED (Oct 20, 2012)

Are you high? this is like glimpsing a mate's grandmother in her bloomers or one piece. That uncomfortable, obsolete POS would rattle to peices in minutes with that threaded headset and friction shifters; fit to be banished to some pavement fossil forum where it belongs.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

There aren't enough tandems around that I get sick of seeing pictures of 'em. But that stoker compartment looks cramped.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Tandem Porn...The recent Calfee with BB30 and Cannondale cranks was / is pretty stealthy and sexy. At STR this past weekend, there is always some cool rides. The right side drive Pakettas were nice, and at 14 1/2 k$ should come with a pit crew and spare set of riders.

PK


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats actually pretty cool, never saw a Colnago tandem


----------



## RIfreeDE (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks...being a racing tandem means it ain't too comfortable but it is quite unique!


----------

